
qBitcoin – Proposal for a decentralized online quantum cash system - IIAOPSW
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.04955
======
xasos
How does this contribution differentiate from
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.01383](https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.01383)? This
work just seems way too early + applying quantum-safe crypto to existing
Bitcoin ECDSA seems like an easier and more practical solution.

------
toomim
What an exciting proposition— if you can use quantum teleportation to solve
double-spending, then you don't need mining at all! You don't even need proof-
of-stake.

------
amluto
It's unclear to me why one might want to use quantum blockchain-based money
when there are reasonable proposals for blockchain-free quantum money, e.g.
[1].

In any event, I didn't bother reading most of the qBitcoin paper because of
things like this:

> First of all, we need to consider how to transmit a coin made of quantum
> information. The best way, at the present, will be to employ quantum
> teleportation [2, 3], which succeeds in transforming quantum information to
> remote places. Great benefit to use the quantum teleportation is that the
> quantum information cannot remain the original place, in other words, it is
> impossible for a transmitter to keep the original quantum data once if the
> quantum information is sent.

This is nonsense. It's like saying that you can transmit a file by mailing a
USB stick, which absolutely guarantees that you, the sender, no longer have
the original file. That's wrong -- all that mailing a USB stick guarantees is
that you don't have the USB stick any more, not that you didn't keep a copy of
the contents. Similarly, quantum teleportation eats the input state but says
nothing about any other copies of the input state that may exist.

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1004.5127](https://arxiv.org/abs/1004.5127)
(disclaimer: I'm an author)

~~~
IIAOPSW
I think the author was talking about the no cloning theorem. It is true. If
you have a few qubits (representing money) and you don't know their state then
you can't send the coin _and_ retain a copy.

~~~
amluto
That's only a little bit true. You need a much stricter condition to
adequately describe "don't know the state". In any event, this has nothing to
do with teleportation.

------
pixelcloud
[https://ellcrys.co/](https://ellcrys.co/)

Is using quantum token signature, i'm not sure how different this is from
ellcrys.

------
zitterbewegung
In theory quantum key distribution systems (AKA quantum cryptography) are
unbreakable.

In practice they aren't.

See

[http://www.qudev.ethz.ch/content/QSIT15/Q_Cryptography_Q_Hac...](http://www.qudev.ethz.ch/content/QSIT15/Q_Cryptography_Q_Hacking.pdf)

[https://phys.org/news/2015-12-quantum-cryptography-
vulnerabl...](https://phys.org/news/2015-12-quantum-cryptography-vulnerable-
hacking.html)

P.S. They describe a property where the money can't be cloned which seems to
be further explored in this paper which the author has commented on this
thread (see amluto).

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1004.5127.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1004.5127.pdf)
(Quantum Money from Knots) .

------
vadym909
I'll take it. It is going to 10x in a few months, right?

~~~
ClassyJacket
With those buzzwords in the name? Quantum AND blockchain?

To the _moon_.

~~~
Nition
Hello. Could I interest you in Quantum Magnetic IoT Coin? It's got learning
AI.

~~~
sanityUnbounded
Seems like a decent paper, only a few typos. Let's run a 300 million ICO

~~~
Frogolocalypse
Why you underballing it? Two billion, min.

~~~
ojr
why not just start a penny stock like the Wolf of Wall Street, no blockchain
needed

~~~
Frogolocalypse
Cuz they still have to be registered as a security in the US as a security.

~~~
ojr
bitcoin was made so that regulation couldn't interfere, bitcoin is a security
as well in a global stock exchange

~~~
Frogolocalypse
The SEC doesn't actually regulate bitcoin. So that's not true, at least as far
as the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) thinks.

~~~
ojr
does Ethereum/Bitcoin pass the Howey Test?

------
maxfurman
Quantum cash - formalizing the principle that it's impossible to know whether
or not you have a dollar until you open your wallet.

------
smnplk
add deep learning and cold fusion in the whitepaper and Im buying

------
sigmar
>Making a bock is time consuming and the system of qBitcoin is based on a
quantum chain, instead of blocks

A typo in the abstract makes it pretty unlikely that I'll read your proposal.

~~~
IIAOPSW
I just want to clarify I didn't write this. Also give the guy a break. English
isn't his first language (presumably)

~~~
sigmar
Meant to add the 'your' as a way to generalize the statement. It's fine if
English is not his first language, that's why you have others proof read
before publishing. If there wasn't much effort to edit, I tend to presume
there wasn't much effort put into it more generally.

~~~
KGIII
I don't normally play this game. Today, I'll make an exception. It is one
word, "proofread."

Glass houses, and all that sort of stuff.

~~~
mikeash
Muphry's Law:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muphry's_law](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muphry's_law)

------
arisAlexis
There is already a coin theqrl.org and significant work is being made on it
QRL

------
0xbear
I feel like this would have better traction if it also used deep learning and
were written in Go or Rust.

~~~
zem
what is this "or" you speak of?
[https://blog.filippo.io/rustgo/](https://blog.filippo.io/rustgo/)

------
aligajani
The hype is real.

